# Door



## cda (Mar 19, 2018)

So is the door allowed?

Does provide required access?


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 19, 2018)

Is that a shelf in front of the door?


----------



## cda (Mar 19, 2018)

I do not know.

It was a picture from someone 

I take it you can open the white door fully,

And there is three feet of clearance in front of it.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 20, 2018)

Is the door opening at least 30 inches wide and 6½ ft. AFF?


----------



## mark handler (Mar 20, 2018)

Section 240-24(d) (NEC), “Overcurrent devices shall not be located in the vicinity of easily ignitable material, such as in clothes closets.
So if it is left alone, it maybe fine, no shelves.... It probable should labeled, if commercial. this maybe residential.


----------



## steveray (Mar 20, 2018)

Panel flush with wall, no violation. Recessed, 110.26 violation.


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2018)

Sorry the only thing I have is the picture


----------



## mark handler (Mar 20, 2018)

steveray said:


> Panel flush with wall, no violation. Recessed, 110.26 violation.


What subsection I do not see it?


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 20, 2018)

Could be argued that it is only accessible to service personnel except, for OSHA compliance requirements?


----------



## mark handler (Mar 20, 2018)

*I see little difference, between this and the picture? This is a main panel, OP picture is a subpanel *


----------



## mark handler (Mar 20, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> Could be argued that it is only accessible to service personnel except, for OSHA compliance requirements?


need to be accessible to "shut off" by service personnel and non-service personnel, in emergencies.


----------



## steveray (Mar 20, 2018)

110.26 (A)1...the wall is in the working clearance, it starts from the face of the enclosure.....


----------



## mark handler (Mar 20, 2018)

*Condition 1, Table 110-26(a)*
Condition 1 describes a situation in which the electrical equipment is installed in or on a wall that faces an insulated wall, constructed of wood or metal studs, and sheetrock or wood panels. If you make contact with the insulated wall while touching live parts of the equipment, you're isolated from the grounded slab or earth. Therefore, Condition 1 allows for a reduced working space.


----------



## steveray (Mar 20, 2018)

(1) Depth of Working Space. The depth of the working space in the direction of live parts shall not be less than that specified in table 110.26(A)(1) unless the requirements of 110.26(A)(1)(a), (A)(1)(b), or (A)(1)(c) are met. Distances shall be measured from the live parts *or from the enclosure *or opening if the live parts are enclosed."

3' from the front of the enclosure needs to be clear.....Flush, good, recessed, bad...


----------



## mark handler (Mar 20, 2018)

steveray said:


> (1) Depth of Working Space. The depth of the working space in the direction of live parts shall not be less than that specified in table 110.26(A)(1) unless the requirements of 110.26(A)(1)(a), (A)(1)(b), or (A)(1)(c) are met. Distances shall be measured from the live parts *or from the enclosure *or opening if the live parts are enclosed."
> 
> 3' from the front of the enclosure needs to be clear.....Flush, good, recessed, bad...


Did you read the exceptions for existing res?


----------



## ICE (Mar 20, 2018)

mark handler said:


> Did you read the exceptions for existing res?


The exception is only good for less height......you still can’t place a panel like the drawing you provided.


----------

